# Cracking seat stays on a Saber



## trijimi (Mar 19, 2007)

What a nice surprise! When I was cleaning off my 2003 Saber this weekend, I noticed a crack where the "mono carbon" seat stays connect to the ti at the top of the stays. I kept cleaning thinking it was just the decal. Upon closer inspection and a gentle tug on the stays I found the actual joint cracked and the stays loose.

Apparently this is an inherent problem with the 2003 and 2004 bikes. I've been a Litespeed nut ever since I bought this bike. I've converted a family member and a couple friends over to Litespeed. I've had great results racing tris from Olympic to Ironman on Litespeed. 

I stripped the frame and sent it in to Litespeed this morning. I have huge training camps coming up in a week or so and a half Ironman in a month. My first Iron distance race of 2007 is in June. 

Has anyone dealt with Litespeed Warranty work before? My season will be a mess if I have to wait........

I would be interested in a replacement or upgrade but I'm not sure if Litespeed offers anything like that. My local bike shops have told me that larger companies would have simply replaced the frame with a new one no questions asked and tell them to cut my frame before sending it back. 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and ride smart!!!

Jimi


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Hi Jim,

I email someone I know at Litespeed and you should have an answer soon.

Juan


----------



## trijimi (Mar 19, 2007)

*Thanks Juan*

Juan,

Thanks for your reply to my post and for sending an email on my behalf. I would like to keep racing and bragging about Litespeed!

Have a good week,

Jimi


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Jimi, I spoke to Dean Jackson ([email protected]) at Litespeed. He apologizes for not getting back any sooner but he was on vacation. He said they will get you an upgrade as quickly as possible. Dean said to call Jayson Bryant at Litespeed @ 800-229-0198 and he will get you fixed up as quickly as possible.

Juan


----------



## trijimi (Mar 19, 2007)

Juan,

Thanks for checking in for me. I called Jayson and left him a message. Last I heard they were going to "repair" me old frame. If they can really get me a new frame, that would be fantastic! We'll see what Jayson says when he calls back.

Anyhow, thanks A TON for helping me out. I really appreciate it! People who do not ride/race just do not understand. That was my baby and I have a 1/2 Ironman in 3 weeks. 

Take care and ride safe,

Jimi
www.trijimi.com


----------

